
Show HN: Fresh Eyes – Let people look at your page - wishrider
https://feedbacktoaster.com/#/100roasts
======
codingdave
Who are the people looking at the pages/apps? Is there a way to match
reviewers to my target audience?

Because getting reviews from the general public (or mechanical turk, etc.) is
not necessarily going to be meaningful if an app is targeting a specific
niche.

------
wishrider
For example you could test your sign-up procedure or specific features of your
app or website with some fresh pairs of eyes.

